# Cold Air Intake



## maxima_fan_boy (Feb 4, 2007)

I was looking around on google the other day and saw that u can buy cold air intake for maxima but i was wondering is there any way to make your own cold air intake.
I love the sound of those intake when they for more free flowing or would it make it any lowder if i drilled wholes in the stock intake part before the airfilter


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Just buy one from eBay...it won't be much more expensive and will be better quality than a novice DIY-er.

You aren't looking at that much power...either way you look at it.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh...and drilling your stock airbox is a much cheaper way to do it. Sound is varied though.

If it were me and I were short on cash I would drill the box first and if I didn't like it then I'd just buy a regular CAI.


----------



## maxima_fan_boy (Feb 4, 2007)

ok thanks for the adivse i just went on ebay like 20minutes ago and found one for 34 for dollars shipped and it was a true cold air intake because it was one of those ons that routes right behind the front bumper near the wheel well so i guess it will be here in like a week


----------



## 92maximaguy (Mar 1, 2007)

Do you think that autozone will have the tubing to make an cold air...


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

If you can find 3" exhaust tubing there, then maybe.


----------



## AKSnowman (Feb 23, 2007)

Just my .02 I would be careful with your states emissions. If you are buying one off E-bay just make sure that it would pass with your state imissions test. I had an Injen which had an emissions number on it and they passed it with that. I dont know what the difference is, maybe being legal or not, but you might have to take it off to get your test done. I know some states are particular about that stuff. It will def. sound alot better!! I loved the hissing sound when you turn the car off!! hissssssssssssssssss lol


----------



## 92maximaguy (Mar 1, 2007)

AKSnowman said:


> Just my .02 I would be careful with your states emissions. If you are buying one off E-bay just make sure that it would pass with your state imissions test. I had an Injen which had an emissions number on it and they passed it with that. I dont know what the difference is, maybe being legal or not, but you might have to take it off to get your test done. I know some states are particular about that stuff. It will def. sound alot better!! I loved the hissing sound when you turn the car off!! hissssssssssssssssss lol



My friend got screwed with that state test thing...


----------

